# Another nice daytime channel



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Pulled out another nice channel today. 9# 11 oz. Caught on a shad head around 3:30PM right before the strong wind started.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice!
Looks pretty darn big for a public lake


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

and it got released too.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

what lake is that if you dont mind me asking


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks to me like Spencer Lake. I drove in there Sun morn and saw 2 "Team OGF" stickers on trucks. I admire the dedication whoever it was because it was pouring rain all morning....die-hards!

Nice catfish too!


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

nice channel neo


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

It was Spencer. And I was out there Sunday afternoon just after the rain.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

man, you are a brave man (or a nut) putting your hand in a channels mouth like that! darn near had my kuckle dislocated once doing that. nice fish! a 9lb channel is a hawg anywhere in this state:B


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm trying to break the 12# mark at Spencer this year. I know they are there. Just a matter of time.


----------

